# Are C11 chains symmetric?



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

When I look at the intructions and campy videos for installing an 11s chain, they show the etched side of the "master" link on the outside and they show the female link facing back towards the rear derailleur (when that link is at the bottom). Does it matter? Or are C11 chains symmetric and does the direction not matter?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm too cheap to buy Campy chains and their tool, and have used KMC. But what is a Campy master link? They use a pin to connect a regular link in the chain, no? 

You inspired me to watch their video, and the links look symmetrical to me, but that's not to say there couldn't be some minor directional issue, but nothing to do with the pin IMO.


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a Chorus 11 chain on one bike and it is symmetric. It has C11 stamped on the out plates on both side, as well as alternating upside down C11 on the same side. I have a Record 11 chain on another bike and is it is also has the same symmetry, but with R11 stamp instead of C11.

View attachment 274981


----------

